# Burglar's Confusion



## burglar (23 January 2014)

Robusta 
Just been reading through your thread and felt:

1.) I don't want to derail or deride your excellent journey.
2.) I don't want to exchange PM's.

So it made sense to me, to start a separate thread.


I have always thought you were brave to start your thread and have said so.

Seems lately, that some have criticised you for short term trading or inappropriate picks.

Here's my take on that:

I have read that it is possible to run separate portfolios.
One for long term, another for short term trading etc..

I try to separate them mentally, and continuously review.
It is difficult = doesn't work.
Maybe separated portfolios is a smart option for both you and me!

There are chameleons that start as investments but turn into trades.

And the opportunistic trades, (like your latest foray into FGE),
which were never intended as investments. 
I see you on the back-foot defending your trades.

Like me, you should just do it in a private place and enjoy.


----------



## burglar (19 February 2014)

@ robusta

re your multibagger ... don't hold it, just because you can!

 ... don't sell it, just because you can!!

Remember why you bought it.
Remember why you held it.

Watch if it changes fundamentally or technically.

Most of all, ... don't listen to me!! 


I am a gambler!

I may not have your best interests at heart.


----------



## robusta (19 February 2014)

burglar said:


> Robusta
> Just been reading through your thread and felt:
> 
> 1.) I don't want to derail or deride your excellent journey.
> ...




Cheers mate, sorry I missed this first post.



burglar said:


> I have always thought you were brave to start your thread and have said so.
> 
> Seems lately, that some have criticised you for short term trading or inappropriate picks.




You are right and I criticise myself as well. While the occasional short term trade is ok the concentration for me should be firmly on the long term. I really want to stamp the inappropriate picks out. Seems I have a uncanny ability to come up with new mistakes.



burglar said:


> Here's my take on that:
> 
> I have read that it is possible to run separate portfolios.
> One for long term, another for short term trading etc..
> ...




Yes it would be very difficult to run two different strategies, maybe in different portfolios would work. Seems to me would be best to try to concentrate on the strategy you are the most comfortable with. 

You are right the FGE trade was opportunistic but I had no idea the downside risks were so high and to tell the truth no idea what I was doing. Had watched the "strong" balance sheet for a long time and did not adjust when the hidden operational liabilities emerged. 



burglar said:


> Like me, you should just do it in a private place and enjoy.




There are heaps of things I enjoy in a private place. 



burglar said:


> @ robusta
> 
> re your multibagger ... don't hold it, just because you can!
> 
> ...




So far in this short investment career some potential double baggers like CCP and KAM have been sold for much smaller profits and in my SMSF a couple have been ridden up then most of the way down, MND and FGE.

Don't worry, I'm watching all the holdings like a hawk and thinking way too much about them. That is probably one of the reasons I trade so much.

You are not the only gambler. When I play poker and think the odds are in my favor my only focus is to get as many chips as I can into the middle. Same with my investments except I operate under much tighter risk management.


----------

